
Show HN: A command-line flat-file note management app in Python 3 - hawth
http://hawth.bitbucket.io
======
timwis
Thanks for sharing! I'm one of those folks who has a directory of text file
notes (they happen to be markdown files). Looking at the site, though, it's
not clear why I would want to use this. It demonstrates 4 commands: (edit: not
sure why my markdown isn't rendering in this comment)

* `hawth list`: why wouldn't I just use `ls`?

* `hawth show`: this would be `cat`

* `hawth append`: this would be `>>` (e.g. `echo foo >> note.md`)

* `hawth delete`: this would be `rm`, no?

Maybe there's more to it than the site shows, but just wanted to share my
feedback at first glance. Hope it's helpful!

~~~
sametmax
Not if you target windows as well. After all, python is highly portable.

Besides, having your own command allow you to add goodies such as stats,
various formatting and ergonomic tweaks and abstract from the file system. A
useful feature if you ever decide to use other backends or make an api.

~~~
olskool
UNIX shells are available on Windows. I use git bash.

------
kaushalmodi
For Emacs users, if you haven't yet checked out, look at the robust and mature
Org mode and Org Capture.

